# Dawg Night



## rex upshaw (Jul 18, 2014)

http://recruiting.blog.ajc.com/2014/07/18/miami-athlete-is-1st-commit-of-ugas-dawg-night/


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 18, 2014)

Nice thread title!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 18, 2014)

Dang auto correct!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 18, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Dang auto correct!



WHAT EVVVVEEEEEEEERRRRR!


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 19, 2014)

Loos to have been a good night. Jacob Eason is the big fish on the hook. Just gotta reel him in.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 19, 2014)

http://bulldawgillustrated.com/2014/07/19/notes-dawg-night-2014/

http://bulldawgillustrated.com/2014/07/19/2016-qb-jacob-eason-shines-dawg-night/


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 19, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> http://bulldawgillustrated.com/2014/07/19/notes-dawg-night-2014/
> 
> http://bulldawgillustrated.com/2014/07/19/2016-qb-jacob-eason-shines-dawg-night/



Nice interview, but Browning Slayer needs to lay off the donuts.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Nice interview, but Browning Slayer needs to lay off the donuts.



The beating he's about to give you is going to be high comedy.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 19, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> The beating he's about to give you is going to be high comedy.



Yawn.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 19, 2014)

Flipped UF safety verbal Deontai Wiliams.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Yawn.



That's what he will be saying.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 19, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Flipped UF safety verbal Deontai Wiliams.



Saw that. Watched his video on HUDL. Headhunter. Too much so. He certainly isn't shy about contact but he's going to learn to hit lower and wrap up.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2014)

I've seen this kid listed as 6'0 170lbs and 6'2" 180.  I'm guessing that first set of numbers is closer to the truth.

I'm glad he can hit but he needs to be able to cover.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 19, 2014)

Kid either has a heck of a coach or great instincts, I see some Rambo in him


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 19, 2014)

Just heard both Cleveland and Eason committed!!!!! Please be true!!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 19, 2014)

Done deal!!!!!!

https://twitter.com/RadiNabulsi


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 19, 2014)

Kid is 15 in this clip...


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 19, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Kid is 15 in this clip...



And 6'5" and 205lbs.  My God, he'll be 7'2" by the time he arrives at UGA. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Horns (Jul 19, 2014)

Two huge gets for the good guys.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 19, 2014)

Horns said:


> Two huge gets for the good guys.



Absolutely


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 19, 2014)

https://uga.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=1660775


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 19, 2014)

Cleveland is 6-7 326... size 18 shoe!!! 15 years old


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 19, 2014)

Easom very well may be a starter early on. That kid is good


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 19, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Cleveland is 6-7 326... size 18 shoe!!! 15 years old



Scary.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Kid either has a heck of a coach or great instincts, I see some Rambo in him



Well I hope Pruitt can coach it out of him.

Rambo turned out to be a decent player in the end but for a long time he suffered from Rashad Jones syndrome and was basically just a guy with a lot of potential and a cool name.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 19, 2014)

I hope a couple of easom receivers commit too


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 19, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well I hope Pruitt can coach it out of him.
> 
> Rambo turned out to be a decent player in the end but for a long time he suffered from Rashad Jones syndrome and was basically just a guy with a lot of potential and a cool name.



After seeing granthems coaching I don't blame the kid for going out there and going with his gut


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> After seeing granthems coaching I don't blame the kid for going out there and going with his gut



Some of it was definitely coaching.  Some of it was just him having the big head and wanting to do what he wanted to do.

I don't think that is going to be a problem under Pruitt.  It is becoming very clear the more I find out about him, you do it his way or you ride the pine.  Period.


----------



## across the river (Jul 19, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Easom very well may be a starter early on. That kid is good



It will be interesting.   He is a 2016 kid, so one of Batu, Ramsey, or Park will have the starting job next year.  My understanding is he will enroll in Dec. (next December), and I am sure he plans on competing with  whoever for the starting job.   If he is as good as he is hype up to be it, it will be interesting to see if Richt is willing to stick with the entrenched guy like he tends to do.   One of the scouts at dawgs night said he was the best QB he had ever seen at the high school level.  I'm sure he isn't planning on coming in and sitting behind Ramsey or Park for a couple of years before he gets to play.


----------



## gin house (Jul 19, 2014)

across the river said:


> It will be interesting.   He is a 2016 kid, so one of Batu, Ramsey, or Park will have the starting job next year.  My understanding is he will enroll in Dec. (next December), and I am sure he plans on competing with  whoever for the starting job.   If he is as good as he is hype up to be it, it will be interesting to see if Richt is willing to stick with the entrenched guy like he tends to do.   One of the scouts at dawgs night said he was the best QB he had ever seen at the high school level.  I'm sure he isn't planning on coming in and sitting behind Ramsey or Park for a couple of years before he gets to play.



  From what I've heard Park won't make it at the college level.    I was shocked UGA offered him when USC and Clemson didn't.    Think the three man list can go to two.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 19, 2014)

gin house said:


> From what I've heard Park won't make it at the college level.    I was shocked UGA offered him when USC and Clemson didn't.    Think the three man list can go to two.



Lol come on Ginny.  We shouldn't offer someone if SC doesn't.  sC is the standard?


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 20, 2014)

Park and Ramsey are no doubt D1 talent at the SEC level but Eason is a step above...


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 20, 2014)

gin house said:


> From what I've heard Park won't make it at the college level.    I was shocked UGA offered him when USC and Clemson didn't.    Think the three man list can go to two.



UGA didn't offer the winningest QB in SC history. How did that work out for ya?


----------



## flowingwell (Jul 20, 2014)

gin house said:


> From what I've heard Park won't make it at the college level.    I was shocked UGA offered him when USC and Clemson didn't.    Think the three man list can go to two.



Bama, FSU, and Notre dame offered, now they are no South Carolina, but I'll have to trust they know a little bit about the game.  

By the way, Clemson had Watson, therefore didn't recruit park.  If Watson had gone to Uga, would have been different.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 20, 2014)

gin house said:


> From what I've heard Park won't make it at the college level.    I was shocked UGA offered him when USC and Clemson didn't.    Think the three man list can go to two.



Too funny.  Park was 1 of 2 qbs offered in that class.  I trust Richt and Bobo's assessment of talent over what you heard from your buddy.


----------



## across the river (Jul 20, 2014)

gin house said:


> From what I've heard Park won't make it at the college level.    I was shocked UGA offered him when USC and Clemson didn't.    Think the three man list can go to two.



Not sure where you got that from, but from strictly a natural ability and talent standpoint, Park is probably the best of the three that are currently there.  He has a better arm than Batu and runs better than Ramsey.   That doesn't tell you what goes on between his ears (i.e. Le May), but he was ranked as high as Ramsey and way higher than Batu by the recruiting services.   Clemson didn't offer him because Watson had been committed to them since he was in middle school, so they had no reason to.  Georgia was on to Park before he blew up on the camp circuit, so SC was late to the game and were already working on other guys.   Georgia offered two quaterbacks in that class, Watson and Park.   It wasn't like he was a last minute pickup when they couldn't get who they wanted initially.   However, guess who was a last minute pickup,  none other that your starter this year, Hutson Mason.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 20, 2014)

across the river said:


> Not sure where you got that from, but from strictly a natural ability and talent standpoint, Park is probably the best of the three that are currently there.  He has a better arm than Batu and runs better than Ramsey.   That doesn't tell you what goes on between his ears (i.e. Le May), but he was ranked as high as Ramsey and way higher than Batu by the recruiting services.   Clemson didn't offer him because Watson had been committed to them since he was in middle school, so they had no reason to.  Georgia was on to Park before he blew up on the camp circuit, so SC was late to the game and were already working on other guys.   Georgia offered two quaterbacks in that class, Watson and Park.   It wasn't like he was a last minute pickup when they couldn't get who they wanted initially.   However, guess who was a last minute pickup,  none other that your starter this year, Hutson Mason.



Call me crazy but I don't look at Who SC has offered as the barometer for who the true blue chippers are.  Why would care whether or not SC offered Park or anybody else?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 20, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Call me crazy but I don't look at Who SC has offered as the barometer for who the true blue chippers are.  Why would care whether or not SC offered Park or anybody else?




You should care if SC offered because from what I have been reading if SC offered he will probably not qualify. Just sayin.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 20, 2014)

Park finished in the top 5 of the elite 11 I believe,  which doesn't matter a whole lot some of those guys are great some well aren't. South Carolina didn't offer stafford, murray, McCarron,  winston, so that point is mute


----------



## gin house (Jul 20, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Lol come on Ginny.  We shouldn't offer someone if SC doesn't.  sC is the standard?



 By no means is that what I'm saying.   UGA gets who they want at QB.    I'm saying a red flag should go up when the two in state schools didn't offer him.   I don't think he will pan out.    He could end up being good but i highly doubt it.


----------



## gin house (Jul 20, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Call me crazy but I don't look at Who SC has offered as the barometer for who the true blue chippers are.  Why would care whether or not SC offered Park or anybody else?



 Every high school coach in the lower state have seen him play and USC have seen him many times.   He doesn't have it between the ears.   Clemson and SC didn't offer and would not have for any reason.    Like a poster above stated ale may......... Same here.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 20, 2014)

gin house said:


> Every high school coach in the lower state have seen him play and USC have seen him many times.   He doesn't have it between the ears.   Clemson and SC didn't offer and would not have for any reason.    Like a poster above stated ale may......... Same here.



But the qb you guys took from Florida, who held 2 offers (from SC and UAB), has it between the ears?

Again, Richt and Bobo saw enough in Park to make him 1 of our 2 an offers and that's good enough for me.  

https://rivals.yahoo.com/southcarol...chia-130705;_ylt=Ahz6xybUbL_FQkVW4gnFgNWKtpB4


----------



## gin house (Jul 20, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Park finished in the top 5 of the elite 11 I believe,  which doesn't matter a whole lot some of those guys are great some well aren't. South Carolina didn't offer stafford, murray, McCarron,  winston, so that point is mute



  Is the above your opinion?   You're wrong, South Carolina did offer Murray and Winston.   The Elite 11 is a joke.   I tend to watch it but Trent Dilfer is a moron.   Dilfer is an idiot.   Camps and such are great to see ability at any position but on the field guys tend play different.


----------



## Horns (Jul 20, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> But the qb you guys took from Florida, who held 2 offers (from SC and UAB), has it between the ears?
> 
> Again, Richt and Bobo saw enough in Park to make him 1 of our 2 an offers and that's good enough for me.
> 
> https://rivals.yahoo.com/southcarol...chia-130705;_ylt=Ahz6xybUbL_FQkVW4gnFgNWKtpB4



This and  UGA has an excellent track record at developing QBs.


----------



## gin house (Jul 20, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> But the qb you guys took from Florida, who held 2 offers (from SC and UAB), has it between the ears?
> 
> Again, Richt and Bobo saw enough in Park to make him 1 of our 2 an offers and that's good enough for me.
> 
> https://rivals.yahoo.com/southcarol...chia-130705;_ylt=Ahz6xybUbL_FQkVW4gnFgNWKtpB4



  That kind of adds to my point.   Park was a couple hours away but we wouldn't offer but go to Florida and offer a two star that gets a three star bump when he commits.   Listen to the guys interviews...... Not hard to pick up on.  I heard a local talk show/ former recruiting analysist say a few weeks back that when he was full swing rating kids and attending high school games he would visit some college coaches and recruiting websites would still be on their screen.   I think that stuff affects actual teams recruitings these days.     A heisman winning QB offered the two star kid from Florida,  I'll have to trust his train of thought.


----------



## gin house (Jul 20, 2014)

Horns said:


> This and  UGA has an excellent track record at developing QBs.



Developing?   Seriously?   Stafford, Murray....   What were they #1 and #4 QB in the country coming out of high school?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 20, 2014)

gin house said:


> A heisman winning QB offered the two star kid from Florida,  I'll have to trust his train of thought.



His track record of recruiting qb's at SC is far from stellar.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 20, 2014)

gin house said:


> Developing?   Seriously?   Stafford, Murray....   What were they #1 and #4 QB in the country coming out of high school?



David Greene.

And Stephen Garcia was the number 4 qb coming out of hs...


----------



## gin house (Jul 20, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> David Greene.
> 
> And Stephen Garcia was the number 4 an coming out of hs...



David Green was a good one.    Garcia had talent but would mess up an anvil with a rubber hammer.  He too didn't have it between the ears.    How many highly rated QB's have came to UGA and never heard of again?   That might be interesting.    It is strange how Spurrier hasn't had some great QB's in all his years.   I'm a Shaw fan, the kid makes up for measurables with heart.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 20, 2014)

gin house said:


> How many highly rated QB's have came to UGA and never heard of again?   That might be interesting.



Lemay?


----------



## gin house (Jul 20, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Lemay?



I don't know.   Seems like you guys get a 4 or 5 star or two very year, lol.  Just a thought.   We've never had that problem, lol.


----------



## across the river (Jul 20, 2014)

gin house said:


> I don't know.   Seems like you guys get a 4 or 5 star or two very year, lol.  Just a thought.   We've never had that problem, lol.



Carolina has also never won the SEC, so I don't see the point.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 20, 2014)

Dang gin house! Quit diggin man.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 20, 2014)

Ginny you seem to honestly think you are some sort of recruiting expert.  Nobody else thinks  of you that way.  Not really a slam but give it a rest man.  You are making yourself look foolish with this nonsense.  I'm gonna go ahead and take our coaches professional opinions on Park over yours.  Not saying he's gonna be great.  Not saying he won't.  But they see something they like and I'm pretty sure they know more about this than you.

Richt is pretty respected for his work with qbs.  Pretty much everybody else will concede that fact.



I know you think you know this stuff backwards and forwards but you're alone on that opinion.


----------



## gin house (Jul 20, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Dang gin house! Quit diggin man.



Digging what?


----------



## gin house (Jul 20, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ginny you seem to honestly think you are some sort of recruiting expert.  Nobody else thinks  of you that way.  Not really a slam but give it a rest man.  You are making yourself look foolish with this nonsense.  I'm gonna go ahead and take our coaches professional opinions on Park over yours.  Not saying he's gonna be great.  Not saying he won't.  But they see something they like and I'm pretty sure they know more about this than you.
> 
> Richt is pretty respected for his work with qbs.  Pretty much everybody else will concede that fact.
> 
> ...




 You seem to perceive that I think I am.   I by no means think i a am.   I thought this was a sports forum where these type things are discussed?  Making myself look foolish?   Na,  nobody here to look foolish in front of.  Just a bunch of other guys who have nothing else to do like myself on a Sunday evening.   Actually I told y'all Lemay would never do anything at UGA, pretty dead on about that.    I told y'all that Gurley would be by far the better back when all the UGA fans on here we're salivating over Marshall and Marshall was rated much higher than Gurley.   You and I even made a bet where the loser didn't come back for a year.   My track record has been pretty good, I just like to talk sports.  I'm willing to make a wager that Park will never pan out at UGA, lol.    I'm not an expert or think I am.   I do have my opinions though.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 20, 2014)

gin house said:


> You seem to perceive that I think I am.   I by no means think i a am.   I thought this was a sports forum where these type things are discussed?  Making myself look foolish?   Na,  nobody here to look foolish in front of.  Just a bunch of other guys who have nothing else to do like myself on a Sunday evening.   Actually I told y'all Lemay would never do anything at UGA, pretty dead on about that.    I told y'all that Gurley would be by far the better back when all the UGA fans on here we're salivating over Marshall and Marshall was rated much higher than Gurley.   You and I even made a bet where the loser didn't come back for a year.   My track record has been pretty good, I just like to talk sports.  I'm willing to make a wager that Park will never pan out at UGA, lol.    I'm not an expert or think I am.   I do have my opinions though.



If we all shared the same opinions around here this place wouldn't be worth visiting. Having a different opinion about something gives us the opportunity to argue and have fun with one another.  All in good fun, though! Okay, y'all carry on.


----------



## flowingwell (Jul 20, 2014)

gin house said:


> You seem to perceive that I think I am.   I by no means think i a am.   I thought this was a sports forum where these type things are discussed?  Making myself look foolish?   Na,  nobody here to look foolish in front of.  Just a bunch of other guys who have nothing else to do like myself on a Sunday evening.   Actually I told y'all Lemay would never do anything at UGA, pretty dead on about that.    I told y'all that Gurley would be by far the better back when all the UGA fans on here we're salivating over Marshall and Marshall was rated much higher than Gurley.   You and I even made a bet where the loser didn't come back for a year.   My track record has been pretty good, I just like to talk sports.  I'm willing to make a wager that Park will never pan out at UGA, lol.    I'm not an expert or think I am.   I do have my opinions though.[/
> 
> I remember you also proclaiming what a great receiver Tramell Terry would be, you have missed as well.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 20, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ginny you seem to honestly think you are some sort of recruiting expert.  Nobody else thinks  of you that way.  Not really a slam but give it a rest man.  You are making yourself look foolish with this nonsense.  I'm gonna go ahead and take our coaches professional opinions on Park over yours.  Not saying he's gonna be great.  Not saying he won't.  But they see something they like and I'm pretty sure they know more about this than you.
> 
> Richt is pretty respected for his work with qbs.  Pretty much everybody else will concede that fact.
> 
> ...



I did not know that Richt was very "hands on" with the QB's.
My perception has always been Richt as more of a figurehead, a delegator.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 20, 2014)

Carry on just passing through


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 20, 2014)

http://georgia.247sports.com/Article/Georgia-Bulldogs-capitalize-on-Dawg-Night-29726049

I bet jortjockey shed a tear when Eason committed.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 20, 2014)

Tony Eason on his son's commitment to #UGA: "He's done. He's a Dawg all the way." bit.ly/1k6zjHp (VIP) @Dawgs247 @GentryEstes247

5-star QB Jacob Eason to his father on his #UGA commitment, "Thats my job. I want to be the quarterback at Georgia." bit.ly/1k6zjHp


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 20, 2014)

http://georgia.scout.com/2/1422820.html


----------



## gin house (Jul 20, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> gin house said:
> 
> 
> > You seem to perceive that I think I am.   I by no means think i a am.   I thought this was a sports forum where these type things are discussed?  Making myself look foolish?   Na,  nobody here to look foolish in front of.  Just a bunch of other guys who have nothing else to do like myself on a Sunday evening.   Actually I told y'all Lemay would never do anything at UGA, pretty dead on about that.    I told y'all that Gurley would be by far the better back when all the UGA fans on here we're salivating over Marshall and Marshall was rated much higher than Gurley.   You and I even made a bet where the loser didn't come back for a year.   My track record has been pretty good, I just like to talk sports.  I'm willing to make a wager that Park will never pan out at UGA, lol.    I'm not an expert or think I am.   I do have my opinions though.[/
> ...


----------



## gin house (Jul 20, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> If we all shared the same opinions around here this place wouldn't be worth visiting. Having a different opinion about something gives us the opportunity to argue and have fun with one another.  All in good fun, though! Okay, y'all carry on.



  Same here.   Who wants to sunshine pump together about the same team?   I have my own opinions and like to see what others is.   Do I agree with them, not always.   Do I care, not always but I know what their opinions are.


----------



## flowingwell (Jul 20, 2014)

gin house said:


> flowingwell said:
> 
> 
> > Tramell has what it takes.   I guarantee you that.  What he's taught and used as I can't vouch for, that's your team.   I'll say I wish he would have came to USC.   I've seen quite a bit of Summerville football.
> ...


----------



## gin house (Jul 20, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> gin house said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe he does, maybe not.  Maybe Park does, maybe not.  See how the opinion thing works.  By the way , he was apparently too smart to go to USC as it appears he qualified.
> ...


----------



## gin house (Jul 20, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> gin house said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe he does, maybe not.  Maybe Park does, maybe not.  See how the opinion thing works.  By the way , he was apparently too smart to go to USC as it appears he qualified.
> ...


----------



## flowingwell (Jul 20, 2014)

gin house said:


> flowingwell said:
> 
> 
> > You think Park read the same article I posted a few days ago that 73% of the football players at UGA were admitted under "special reasons"?     He may be smart while at the same time not all that smart,
> ...


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 20, 2014)

gin house said:


> You seem to perceive that I think I am.   I by no means think i a am.   I thought this was a sports forum where these type things are discussed?  Making myself look foolish?   Na,  nobody here to look foolish in front of.  Just a bunch of other guys who have nothing else to do like myself on a Sunday evening.   Actually I told y'all Lemay would never do anything at UGA, pretty dead on about that.    I told y'all that Gurley would be by far the better back when all the UGA fans on here we're salivating over Marshall and Marshall was rated much higher than Gurley.   You and I even made a bet where the loser didn't come back for a year.   My track record has been pretty good, I just like to talk sports.  I'm willing to make a wager that Park will never pan out at UGA, lol.    I'm not an expert or think I am.   I do have my opinions though.



I'm sorry Ginny but what do you think that proves or says about you?  I think pretty much everybody knew Lemay was what he was.  An athletic qb.  We run a pro style offense so we all knew he might or might not work out.  But a lot of folks liked his athletic ability.  I don't remember you saying that about Gurley.  I remember you basically saying Marshall wouldn't be anything much more than a change of pace back.  He's been better than that.  It pretty much common knowledge that Gurley was more ready physically when the two first arrived.  He was just so much bigger.  Or looked bigger at least.  

As for our bet, if it makes you feel like you did something by winning it then that's good.  But it was 50/50 man.  So what?

You say you just like talking sports.  That's probably true.  What also seems true is that you think the UGA fans are waiting to hear what you think about whatever comes up good and bad about our team.  You've got a pretty long history of jumping into every UGA thread and acting like you are giving gifts in the form of your opinions.  Personally, I don't care what you think about our players or recruits.  Coaches either.  I don't know why you always feel the need to tell us.

I just don't see where you're going with this.  You say, "no I don't think I'm any kind of expert" but then you brag about all these predictions you made when all you really did was guess and state the obvious.  You seem to be saying two different things.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 20, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> I did not know that Richt was very "hands on" with the QB's.
> My perception has always been Richt as more of a figurehead, a delegator.



Richt is pretty respected for his work with qbs.  Pretty much everybody besides Ginny and ripper will concede that fact.


----------



## gin house (Jul 20, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm sorry Ginny but what do you think that proves or says about you?  I think pretty much everybody knew Lemay was what he was.  An athletic qb.  We run a pro style offense so we all knew he might or might not work out.  But a lot of folks liked his athletic ability.  I don't remember you saying that about Gurley.  I remember you basically saying Marshall wouldn't be anything much more than a change of pace back.  He's been better than that.  It pretty much common knowledge that Gurley was more ready physically when the two first arrived.  He was just so much bigger.  Or looked bigger at least.
> 
> As for our bet, if it makes you feel like you did something by winning it then that's good.  But it was 50/50 man.  So what?
> 
> ...



 Jump off your soapbox and quit calling your troops, lol.   I come on here and shoot the bull and see what other people think.    I never asked for your approval of what I thought.   I like to get along and shoot the bull with everybody but I really don't care what you think.   You're always defensive for no reason and try to spin and change what I say.   My "predictions" were true when most UGA fans thought differently, does that mean I think I'm an expert, no but it does give credibility to what I post.   You may be shocked to know this is a UGA fan dominated website, that's about all there is to talk about here.  I don't care what you say about USC but I respectfully don't blast out about it.  I'm not looking for your approval or acceptance of anything I say, I'm just making conversation on a sports forum.


----------



## gin house (Jul 20, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Richt is pretty respected for his work with qbs.  Pretty much everybody besides Ginny and ripper will concede that fact.



Keep my name out of your mouth with the lies.    I never said that.


----------



## RipperIII (Jul 20, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Richt is pretty respected for his work with qbs.  Pretty much everybody besides Ginny and ripper will concede that fact.



all I was saying was that *I did not know *Richt was so hands on...don't get your panties in a wad


----------



## riprap (Jul 20, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> I did not know that Richt was very "hands on" with the QB's.
> My perception has always been Richt as more of a figurehead, a delegator.



I agree, but I don't know what goes on in practice so... 

If you watch his sideline demeanor, he acts like more of a manager.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 20, 2014)

I think Stafford came to play for Richt from a camp he had when he was at FSU Stafford was in the 7th or 8th grade at the time. I'm thinking Murray heard a little about Richt's resume with QB's before he committed too. I'm also pretty sure that Bobo handles the majority of the work as of late but Richt is still a big part of the process. Go Dawgs


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 21, 2014)

Richt still sits in on the QB meetings. It's Bobo's show but make no mistake, Richt's history with QB's (Charlie Ward, Weinke, Brad Johnson, Weldon, Kanell, Greene, Shockley) plays a role in Kids knowing that Richt's teams are a good place for QB's to land. At one point during the camp Eason and his parents were off to the side talking to Brad Johnson about Richt/Bobo's pro style philosophy. Johnson was coached by Richt and is his brother in law.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 21, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> all I was saying was that *I did not know *Richt was so hands on...don't get your panties in a wad



Um, the only panties wadded seem to be yours there Princess.  No idea what you are getting in a huff about.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 21, 2014)

gin house said:


> Jump off your soapbox and quit calling your troops, lol.   I come on here and shoot the bull and see what other people think.    I never asked for your approval of what I thought.   I like to get along and shoot the bull with everybody but I really don't care what you think.   You're always defensive for no reason and try to spin and change what I say.   My "predictions" were true when most UGA fans thought differently, does that mean I think I'm an expert, no but it does give credibility to what I post.   You may be shocked to know this is a UGA fan dominated website, that's about all there is to talk about here.  I don't care what you say about USC but I respectfully don't blast out about it.  I'm not looking for your approval or acceptance of anything I say, I'm just making conversation on a sports forum.



Ok, once again, you seem to want credit for pointing out the obvious.  If public recognition for "credibility" is what you crave then alright.

Ginny is credible.  

You feel happy about life now?

Who else should we recruit?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 21, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Richt still sits in on the QB meetings. It's Bobo's show but make no mistake, Richt's history with QB's (Charlie Ward, Weinke, Brad Johnson, Weldon, Kanell, Greene, Shockley) plays a role in Kids knowing that Richt's teams are a good place for QB's to land. At one point during the camp Eason and his parents were off to the side talking to Brad Johnson about Richt/Bobo's pro style philosophy. Johnson was coached by Richt and is his brother in law.



Exactly.  I don't know why this is getting treated like it's some obscure fact.


----------



## gin house (Jul 21, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ok, once again, you seem to want credit for pointing out the obvious.  If public recognition for "credibility" is what you crave then alright.
> 
> Ginny is credible.
> 
> ...



  I don't want anything from you, thanks.   I tried to conversate with you but the same old defensive crap comes out in you.   Ill be respectful and avoid conversation with you.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 21, 2014)

gin house said:


> I don't want anything from you, thanks.   I tried to conversate with you but the same old defensive crap comes out in you.   Ill be respectful and avoid conversation with you.



Dude, relax.  You keep using the word defensive but that fits you in these last few threads as far as I'm concerned.  Nothing in this world for me to be defensive about.  I'm really just messing with you.

Now I stand by what I said about your always wanting to get in the middle of all the UGA discussions.  No law against it or anything but to be perfectly honest it gets annoying having you chime in about how this guy won't be any good etc. like just because you say it, it will be that way.

But you probably don't mean it like that I guess.  If you wanna be mad that's your right but I'm not and you do seem like you are actually here to talk now rather than troll.  That's cool.


----------

